# Aumentar el torque de motor



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Sep 4, 2006)

HOLA ALGUIEN SABRIA DECIRME COMO AUMENTAR LA FUERZA DE UN MOTOR DE CC
GRACIAS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 4, 2006)

La mejor forma de aumentar el torque es adicionando engranages reductores, con eso pierdes velocidad pero ganas torque.

Saludos.


----------

